# My little pirate haunt



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I thought I should post my video and pics since so many of you helped me out this year. I ended up with 1, 3 axis, 2, 2 axis (zeenon's design) and 2 of scary terry's jaw motion only for my talking skellies. So take a peek.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

good job, us pirates must stick to thee code!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very very cool! All that hard work sure paid off!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You've got yoursellf a fantastic collection of props. I especially like the skeleton on the cannon! Nice work.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Very Cool


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks great, Buckaneer Babe!!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Man, how the heck did you get all that together? You blew my modest little haunt out of the water. Amazing job and that drucken pirate that kept singing at the end was priceless!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

WoW! Just freakin' WOW! Wow!
Oh yeah, did I say WOW?!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

If I didn't know better, I'd say your theme was pirates. (?) - great job.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Naw, me pirates?

Richie I didn't blow you outta the water I saw your props, particularly your Frankie and he's absolutely one of the best looking monster out there. Way better that anything in the store for sure!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow that pirate scene is too cool..I just watched it now I must have missed this one
excellent job B
all your props are awesome
love those hitchhikers


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Damn is that cool! But now I need a 3-axis skull rig...crap.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How did I miss this? Yes, to echo another post...WOW! Simply amazing!


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!
Walt is smiling right now.


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

really amazing work - very very cool


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Way cool!!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome! I like all of it!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

This thread was quite misleading. when I read "My little pirate haunt" I expected to see just that, maybe one or two skelingtons laying around the yard with a patch over their eyes. instead it was an entire scene of the pirates theme ride from Disney! it was simply amazing. nice job B!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Yaarrrrrrrr Awesome!!!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! It always feels good when your peers appreciate all the hard work you put into your haunt. Really we are the only ones who truly know what it takes to put it all together!!


----------

